# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  كيف تجلط زوجتك ؟؟؟

## mylife079

*كيف تجلط زوجتك 

●● انتقد طبخ زوجتك دائما ، أو طريقة تنظيفها للمنزل ، وقل لها "آن الاوان لأتعلم كيف اطبخ ، احتياطا فقط ليس إلا.....

●●  انتظرها
حتى تنتهي من تنظيف المطبخ ، وتكون تعبانة ، وانت جالس في الصالون ،

وأول ما تجلس تعبانة ، قل لها : ياحبيبتى ممكن كأس ماء ، أنا ظهري يوجعني من شدة التعب

●● وانت تتفرج على التلفزيون ، تظاهر بأنك نعسان وتعبان ، وأول ماتمسك "الريموت" لتغيير القناة ، تظاهر بالضيق والتبرم ، وانك منذ ساعة في انتظارهذا البرنامج ، ويمكنك أن تتهمها أيضا بالأنانية!!


●● قبل أن تضع ثوبك في الغسالة تأكد انك قد وضعت

كمية لا بأس بها من المحارم في الجيوب!! 5- حينما تكون الزوجة

خاضعة لبرنامج "رجيم" املأ الثلاجة بكل مالذ وطاب > وبصورة خاصة الآيس

كريم والبسكويت // نوع من أنواع المكايدة !!


●● حينما تحس أن جهازا
ما يوشك على العطل اطلب منها استخدامه ، ولا تنسَ أن تتهمها بعد ذلك 
بأنها سبب العطل !!



●● في ذكرى ميلادها ، قل لها " والله وكبرتِ
يامرتي"!!

●● وانت تفرّشي أسنانك ، لا تنسَ أن تبلل فرشاية أسنان
زوجتك بالماء لتظن انك قد استخدمتها// لزوم النكد!!


●● من دون 
مناسبة قدم لها هدية كريم تجاعيد الوجه!!


●● وبدون مناسبة احضر لها
صبغات الشعر السوداء!!*

----------


## ابو العبد

طيب اذا انا بحب مراتي... انا مش متزوج بس على فرض...
شو اعمل؟؟؟؟

اعمل العكس؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

طرق مضمونه لتجلطي زوجك :Smile: 


1. اجعلي من يوم عطلته يوم التنظيف العالمي, اقلبي البيت فوق تحت.

2. اكتبي قائمه طلبات محبوكة, كل طلب فيها من مكان ولا تنسي تحطي بعض الضروريات اللي ما يستغنى عنها مثل زيت الباذنجان وايس كريم الطماطم وصلصه الفجل(قابلوني إذا حصلتوهم)وخليه لوحده يواجه مهمته المستحيييييله.

3. رجع من العمل متأخر بالليل تعباااااان (مسكيين) توة متمدد ومغمض عيونه وبمنتهى الرقة والحناااان صحية واطلبي منه يتأكد من باب الشقة ومفتاح الغاز.

4. منشفته الخاصة يا الله شو يحبها جافه في الصبح اسبقيه واستعمليها وخليها مبلله, عاد لايفوتك شكله وهو يدور على وحده جافه وجهه مبلل.

5. ما أن يتعود على أماكن ملابسه وطريقه ترتيبهم, غيرها على طوول.

6. وأنت ترتبين جواربه حطي كل فردتين مختلفتين مع بعض ومن الأفضل تكون ألوانهم متقاربة عشان ما يكتشف الفرق إلا إذا طلع.

7. وما في مانع انك تستعملين فرشاه شعره ولا تعبين نفسك وأنتي تزيلين الشعر العالق فيها.

8. إذا ركبتي معه السيارة لا تتردين في تغيير وضع المرايه عشان تصلحين شكلك ولا شو فايدتها!

9. ما حد بيعرف شو سر تعلق الرجال بالريموت كنترول وإذا بدك تحرقين أعصابه خبي الريموت أو غيري بطارياته وحطي بطارية فاضيه المهم لا تخليه يتهنى :Db465236ff: .

10. أحلى هديه تقدميها مزيل رائحة الفم, مزيل رائحة القدمين , مزيل رائحة العرق وساده خاصة لمنع الشخيرررر


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

شو حورية والله رد عنيف على موضوعك 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> طرق مضمونه لتجلطي زوجك
> 
> 
> 1. اجعلي من يوم عطلته يوم التنظيف العالمي, اقلبي البيت فوق تحت.
> 
> 2. اكتبي قائمه طلبات محبوكة, كل طلب فيها من مكان ولا تنسي تحطي بعض الضروريات اللي ما يستغنى عنها مثل زيت الباذنجان وايس كريم الطماطم وصلصه الفجل(قابلوني إذا حصلتوهم)وخليه لوحده يواجه مهمته المستحيييييله.
> 
> 3. رجع من العمل متأخر بالليل تعباااااان (مسكيين) توة متمدد ومغمض عيونه وبمنتهى الرقة والحناااان صحية واطلبي منه يتأكد من باب الشقة ومفتاح الغاز.
> 
> ...


وحده بوحده يعني بسيطة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mylife079

> شو حورية والله رد عنيف على وضوعك


شايف يا محمد مش قليله هالزهرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

له يا شباب لازم نطلب من الزوج انا يحب ويقدر زوجته اما الزوجة تطيع زوجها وتحترمه مش تجلطه او يجلطها مش عيب هالحكي . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> له يا شباب لازم نطلب من الزوج انا يحب ويقدر زوجته اما الزوجة تطيع زوجها وتحترمه مش تجلطه او يجلطها مش عيب هالحكي .


هيك حكي بده هيك رد :Db465236ff: ...........الموضوع للمزح يا اخي

----------


## زهره التوليب

> وحده بوحده يعني بسيطة





> شايف يا محمد مش قليله هالزهرة


يعني بتعترف انه كان هجوم  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## باريسيا

*ههههههههههههههه 

حلوه يازهرة 

ياهيك الافكار يابلا 
ياعيني عليكي 

وحده بوحده 

مافيها زعل حمود 

انت بتعلم احنى بنتعلم*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بلا معلمية عليكي زهرة كمان اضافات بسيطة  :Db465236ff: 
11. لما بحكي تلفون في الشغل علي التلفزيون مو بالعمدن  وسوي حالك بتحاولي توطية بس مش قابل .
12.لما يرجع على البيت شغلي المكنسة الكهربائية ام صوت مزعج بنقر المخ  وخليها مولعه نص ساعة او طول ما هو نايم :Db465236ff: 
13.في نص اليل اتذكري انه بدك تخيطي اشي اضوي ضو الغرفه وخيطي بالماكينة كمان ام صوت بجنن واذاوصار واتذمر احكيلة مش الحق علي بخيط الك.
14. يوم العزومة اعملي اكثر طبخة بكرههاوسوي حالك مش متذكرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

سوالفكو كلها فاضية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سوالفكو كلها فاضية


مش مفهومه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> بلا معلمية عليكي زهرة كمان اضافات بسيطة 
> 11. لما بحكي تلفون في الشغل علي التلفزيون مو بالعمدن  وسوي حالك بتحاولي توطية بس مش قابل .
> 12.لما يرجع على البيت شغلي المكنسة الكهربائية ام صوت مزعج بنقر المخ  وخليها مولعه نص ساعة او طول ما هو نايم
> 13.في نص اليل اتذكري انه بدك تخيطي اشي اضوي ضو الغرفه وخيطي بالماكينة كمان ام صوت بجنن واذاوصار واتذمر احكيلة مش الحق علي بخيط الك.
> 14. يوم العزومة اعملي اكثر طبخة بكرههاوسوي حالك مش متذكرة



قوية يا مها
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بلا معلمية عليكي زهرة كمان اضافات بسيطة 
> 11. لما بحكي تلفون في الشغل علي التلفزيون مو بالعمدن  وسوي حالك بتحاولي توطية بس مش قابل .
> 12.لما يرجع على البيت شغلي المكنسة الكهربائية ام صوت مزعج بنقر المخ  وخليها مولعه نص ساعة او طول ما هو نايم
> 13.في نص اليل اتذكري انه بدك تخيطي اشي اضوي ضو الغرفه وخيطي بالماكينة كمان ام صوت بجنن واذاوصار واتذمر احكيلة مش الحق علي بخيط الك.
> 14. يوم العزومة اعملي اكثر طبخة بكرههاوسوي حالك مش متذكرة



 :Db465236ff: 




> سوالفكو كلها فاضية


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## محمد العزام

خلص اذا بدك تجلطها طلقها وريح راسك هيك رح تكون احلى جلطة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> خلص اذا بدك تجلطها طلقها وريح راسك هيك رح تكون احلى جلطة


بعرف وحده لما طلقها جوزها...صارت تزغرت :Db465236ff:  وبعدين حفي وهي يركض وراها مشان يرجعها......وما اعطته وجه واتجوزت واحد بساوي منه 100 :Db465236ff: 

بحكي عنجد عفكره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بعرف وحده لما طلقها جوزها...صارت تزغرت وبعدين حفي وهي يركض وراها مشان يرجعها......وما اعطته وجه واتجوزت واحد بساوي منه 100
> 
> بحكي عنجد عفكره


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> بعرف وحده لما طلقها جوزها...صارت تزغرت وبعدين حفي وهي يركض وراها مشان يرجعها......وما اعطته وجه واتجوزت واحد بساوي منه 100
> 
> بحكي عنجد عفكره


اذا هيك صعب تصيبكم جلطة (والله بتجلطو بلد ) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اذا هيك صعب تصيبكم جلطة (والله بتجلطو بلد )


استنتاج حلو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> استنتاج حلو


هو حلو للبنات بس مر للشباب 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> *ههههههههههههههه 
> 
> حلوه يازهرة 
> 
> ياهيك الافكار يابلا 
> ياعيني عليكي 
> 
> وحده بوحده 
> 
> ...



شكرا باريسيا اكيد ما فيه زعل

----------


## mylife079

> يعني بتعترف انه كان هجوم



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> بلا معلمية عليكي زهرة كمان اضافات بسيطة 
> 11. لما بحكي تلفون في الشغل علي التلفزيون مو بالعمدن  وسوي حالك بتحاولي توطية بس مش قابل .
> 12.لما يرجع على البيت شغلي المكنسة الكهربائية ام صوت مزعج بنقر المخ  وخليها مولعه نص ساعة او طول ما هو نايم
> 13.في نص اليل اتذكري انه بدك تخيطي اشي اضوي ضو الغرفه وخيطي بالماكينة كمان ام صوت بجنن واذاوصار واتذمر احكيلة مش الحق علي بخيط الك.
> 14. يوم العزومة اعملي اكثر طبخة بكرههاوسوي حالك مش متذكرة


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mylife079

> خلص اذا بدك تجلطها طلقها وريح راسك هيك رح تكون احلى جلطة


حل من الاخر ريح وارتاح

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------


## Sad Story

بدك تجلطها بالمرة تزوج عليها ...

----------


## mylife079

> بدك تجلطها بالمرة تزوج عليها ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا ساد ستوري

----------

